# Works on Providential Preservation



## Another FreeChurchMan (Nov 12, 2018)

Looking for direction in the study of the best works on *the doctrine of providential preservation*, both of the Old Testament Hebrew and the New Testament Greek!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the PB. Please fix your signature block so folks can address you properly. https://www.puritanboard.com/help/signature/


----------

